# The Human Hoist



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Handy Invention!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=a592a2961b58

Roger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does it complete with the ******* ?

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Does it complete with the ******* ?
> 
> tony


If they put a Snap On label on it mechanics will fall over themselves to buy it :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It wont need oiling in a garage with all the grease about.. :lol: 

ray.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Notice they use a 4X4 with high ground clearance to demonstrate it.
No use for the average small hatchback 8O 




Trevor


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Trevorf,
I think I was about four years old the last time I could shimmy under a regular family car.

Seriously, if a car was on ramps or proper stands it would be very useful .

Merry Christmas.

Roger


----------

